# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد تعهد وزارت بهداشت

## amir_12345

سلام دوستان سوالم این بود اگر من تویک رشته ای به تعهد وزرت بهداشت در بیام و پس این که درسم تو دانشگاه تموم شد... و خواستم در منطقه ای محروم به مدت سه برابر تحصیلم  کار کنم ایا انتخاب منطقه محروم (از بین مواردی که در دفترچه امده) به عهده خودمه یا خودشون هرجاکه بگن باید برم؟!

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> سلام دوستان سوالم این بود اگر من تویک رشته ای به تعهد وزرت بهداشت در بیام و پس این که درسم تو دانشگاه تموم شد... و خواستم در منطقه ای محروم به مدت سه برابر تحصیلم  کار کنم ایا انتخاب منطقه محروم (از بین مواردی که در دفترچه امده) به عهده خودمه یا خودشون هرجاکه بگن باید برم؟!


سلام
همین اول که شما میخوای انتخاب رشته کنی مقابل هر کد رشته های تعهدی یه سری شهر نوشته شده که تو هر کد قبول بشید در نهایت خودشون از بین شهرای مربوط به اون یکیو برات انتخاب میکنن

----------


## zizo

والا حداقل تو دانشگاه ما این شکلیه:
شما یه لیست داری که بر اساس اولویتت انتخاب می کنی
دانشگاه بر اساس رتبه ی کنکورتون شروع می کنه اولویت های شمارو نگاه می کنه.اگه اولین دانشجوی تعهد باشی تو اولویت اولتت می افتی.اما اگه بیستمی باشی، ممکنه اولویت اولت پر شده باشه در نتیجه می فرستنت اولویت بعدی.
خلاصه که رتبه ی کنکور و اولویت شما مهمه

----------


## _Fateme_

> والا حداقل تو دانشگاه ما این شکلیه:
> شما یه لیست داری که بر اساس اولویتت انتخاب می کنی
> دانشگاه بر اساس رتبه ی کنکورتون شروع می کنه اولویت های شمارو نگاه می کنه.اگه اولین دانشجوی تعهد باشی تو اولویت اولتت می افتی.اما اگه بیستمی باشی، ممکنه اولویت اولت پر شده باشه در نتیجه می فرستنت اولویت بعدی.
> خلاصه که رتبه ی کنکور و اولویت شما مهمه



به نظرتون می ارزه اصلا؟؟ تو رشته ای مثل دارو؟ واینکه اصلا معلوم نیست ۲۱ سال بعد کجاییم چیکار کنیم نمیشه واقعا انصراف داد؟

----------


## zizo

> به نظرتون می ارزه اصلا؟؟ تو رشته ای مثل دارو؟ واینکه اصلا معلوم نیست ۲۱ سال بعد کجاییم چیکار کنیم نمیشه واقعا انصراف داد؟


ببینید بستگی به شرایط الانتون داره.مثال بچه های خودمون رو میزنم.اونایی که از شهر زنجان هستن(خود شهر و نه اطراف)تقریبا هیچ کدوم تعهد نزدن.چون رفتن و کار کردن توی روستا براشون یه پله پایین اومدن محسوب میشه.اما اونایی که اصولا از روستاها و اطراف اومدن، با محیط شهرستان های اطراف اشناترن و میدونن که در هر حالت توی شهرستان خودشون میمونن(حالا هر رشته ای که بخونن)، اینا هستن که تعهد میزنن.
باید در نظر بگیرید که اگر تعهد رو بزنین، شغل آیندتون رو خواهید داشت اما تقریبا هیچ پیشرفتی نمی کنید، همسر اینده تون از همان شهرستان خواهد بود، بچه تون احتمالا در همون شهرستان بزرگ میشه و ..
در کل من هرگز تعهد وزارت رو نمیزدم اما باز به شرایط خودتون نگاه کنید

----------


## zizo

> به نظرتون می ارزه اصلا؟؟ تو رشته ای مثل دارو؟ واینکه اصلا معلوم نیست ۲۱ سال بعد کجاییم چیکار کنیم نمیشه واقعا انصراف داد؟


انصراف هم نداره.فرمش رو تو محضر امضا می کنید

----------


## amir_12345

اخه من شهرستان چناران خیلی نزدیکمون هست و جزع مناطق محروم تو دفترچه هست و چون روستامون نزدیک همون چناران هست برای کار کردن مشکلی ندارم منتهی میخوام مطمعن شم چناران کار میکنم اگر شهرستان دیگه باشه بدبختم

----------


## zizo

> اخه من شهرستان چناران خیلی نزدیکمون هست و جزع مناطق محروم تو دفترچه هست و چون روستامون نزدیک همون چناران هست برای کار کردن مشکلی ندارم منتهی میخوام مطمعن شم چناران کار میکنم اگر شهرستان دیگه باشه بدبختم


دانشگاه ما رو که توضیح دادم.بر حسب رتبه ی کنکورتونه.اما ممکنه جاهای دیگه فرق کنه.از تعهدی های دانشگاهی که میخواین برین بپرسین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir_12345

> دانشگاه ما رو که توضیح دادم.بر حسب رتبه ی کنکورتونه.اما ممکنه جاهای دیگه فرق کنه.از تعهدی های دانشگاهی که میخواین برین بپرسین


بله دیدم ممنونم از شما لامصب همش ریسکه

----------


## amir_12345

> دانشگاه ما رو که توضیح دادم.بر حسب رتبه ی کنکورتونه.اما ممکنه جاهای دیگه فرق کنه.از تعهدی های دانشگاهی که میخواین برین بپرسین


شما که زنجان درس میخونید شهر خوبیه؟!

----------


## zizo

> شما که زنجان درس میخونید شهر خوبیه؟!


 :Yahoo (4):  والا اینقدر سرمون شلوغه که به شهر نمیرسیم.در فاصله بین کتابخونه و دانشگاه و خوابگاه اون چیزی که می بینیم اینه:
شهر قشنگ و تمیزیه.مردمان مهربانی داره.یه ذره برای غ ترک زبان ها سخته اما اگه بگی ترکی بلد نیستی باز هم کارت رو راه میندازن
اندکی حوصله سر بر هست البته.جای تفریحی نداره.

----------


## amir_12345

> والا اینقدر سرمون شلوغه که به شهر نمیرسیم.در فاصله بین کتابخونه و دانشگاه و خوابگاه اون چیزی که می بینیم اینه:
> شهر قشنگ و تمیزیه.مردمان مهربانی داره.یه ذره برای غ ترک زبان ها سخته اما اگه بگی ترکی بلد نیستی باز هم کارت رو راه میندازن
> اندکی حوصله سر بر هست البته.جای تفریحی نداره.


ممنونم....

----------


## rezagmi

> به نظرتون می ارزه اصلا؟؟ تو رشته ای مثل دارو؟ واینکه اصلا معلوم نیست ۲۱ سال بعد کجاییم چیکار کنیم نمیشه واقعا انصراف داد؟


همه چی به خودتون بستگی داره
من که آزاد رو ترجیح دادم و زیر بار تعهد نرفتم

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> انصراف هم نداره.فرمش رو تو محضر امضا می کنید


انصراف داره ولی باید کل هزینه دانشگاهو تا اون موقع بپردازی

----------


## Blackfire747

به نظر من اگه میخوای تعهد بزنی فقط دارو و دندون بزن
چون بدون تخصص هم خوبن
ولی خب دوستان گفتن هیچ پیشرفتی نخواهید داشت
من خودم تو یک شهرستان به شدت محروم زندگی میکنم
ولی دوست ندارم تا اخر اینجا بمونم
شما به خودتون نگاه کنید

----------

